# Have you tried EMDR?



## Kirstinopal (May 22, 2018)

I was offered this as a form of therapy to see if it helps any & was wondering what people’s experiences have been! Thanks x


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Did you intend for this to be a poll?

Anyways, I tried it with a therapist once. Didn't get much of a result from it. I'm not sure what caused my DP, but I'm almost certain it wasn't emotional trauma, and I think that's the type of thing that EMDR is supposed to work with (it's often used for PTSD, for example).


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I tried it. It didn't do much for me. Then I discovered my EEG was abnormal, suggesting a history of epileptic seizure.

I ordered the EEG after researching my symptoms and realizing that my panic attacks were actually focal temporal lobe

seizures. I don't think EMDR is an appropriate cure for that.


----------



## smallbean (Aug 4, 2018)

I've tried it and it honestly didn't do anything for me. From what I've researched, EMDR doesn't work if you're in a dissociated state as you need to be able to process emotions that come up during the EMDR and with DP that frequently isn't possible as those emotions aren't accessible.

Basically I have no access to my emotions- I can't feel anything other than anxiety and panic occasionally, so when I was doing the EMDR and trying to work through some of my past trauma, the EMDR wasn't evoking any emotional response in me because of my detachment- so there wasn't really any emotional healing I could do in my DP'd state, if that makes sense.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

smallbean said:


> I've tried it and it honestly didn't do anything for me. From what I've researched, EMDR doesn't work if you're in a dissociated state as you need to be able to process emotions that come up during the EMDR and with DP that frequently isn't possible as those emotions aren't accessible.
> 
> Basically I have no access to my emotions- I can't feel anything other than anxiety and panic occasionally, so when I was doing the EMDR and trying to work through some of my past trauma, the EMDR wasn't evoking any emotional response in me because of my detachment- so there wasn't really any emotional healing I could do in my DP'd state, if that makes sense.


This is very well explained,as to why EMDR would most likely not help in our cases. I have asked for it but even my psych said it probably won't work because we are so detached from ourselves. More body related therapy could do much more for us,to release stress from our bodies and relax the brain.


----------

